
Facebook said it has more phony accounts than it previously revealed - uladzislau
http://mashable.com/2017/11/02/facebook-phony-accounts-admission/?utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed#ZMbwhSjf8Pqw
======
deegles
Facebook is between a rock and a hard place. Either they insist the fake ads
had no effect on the election and lower the value of all ads, or they admit
they're effective and that they enabled the hackers.

~~~
craftyguy
Lol, that's not 'hacking', it's taking advantage of people who absorb what
they see without being critical.

------
red5tar
Thats not surprising as alot of apps require you to use facebook in order to
login. Although its a feature that makes things simple, you are merely
spreading your personal info across the web. Its funny because those same
people than complain that they have no privacy on the net.

------
Analemma_
Funny how these accounting errors always seem to go in the company’s favor.
I’ve never heard Facebook or Google or Twitter admit that they _under_ counted
MAUs/clicks/views/whatever.

------
Finnucane
I use an empty alias account for websites that use social logins, to avoid
sharing info with them. Surely this is not unique.

